# 7 buttons mouse help

## Bigbang

Hi, I use a logitech wireless mouse and I'd like to make the 2 buttons on the side work.

I tried doing what's in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=279577

but it doesn't work...

Here's my xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"

        Option          "Buttons"               "7"

EndSection

```

I don't seem to have xmodmap and couldn't find any configuration file that's named xmodmap or .xmodmap

Also, when I start imwheel ...:

```
imwheel -k -b "67"

INFO: imwheel started (pid=30731)

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Could not open display, check shell DISPLAY variable, and export or setenv it!
```

~thx for any help

----------

## Lotu

Xmodmap should come with X. Try 'whereis xmodmap'.

It is usually best to use evdev protocol with mice-of-many-buttons. Check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246605 and see what you can learn.

If you use a laptop, you need some additional tweaking, because xmodmap currently only recognizes one mouse at a time.

Happy tweaking, tell us how you did.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bigbang

```
xmodmap: /usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap /usr/bin/X11/xmodmap /usr/man/man1/xmodmap.1x.gz /usr/share/man/man1/xmodmap.1x.gz
```

Strange because it doesn't come up when I type xmod*tab**tab*

I saw a thread about the Logitech MX700 too, I'll try doing what's in there and in yours.

~thx

----------

## alienvenom

/usr/X11R6/bin/ isn't in my binary path, either. And I don't think it should be.

Same with /opt/ati/bin/

You don't want to have too many programs show up in the bin path!

----------

## Lotu

You probably don't have /usr/X11R6/bin in your path. Try 'echo $PATH' and if it doesn't show up, put into your ~/.bashrc the line

```
PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin
```

----------

## Bigbang

 *alienvenom wrote:*   

> You don't want to have too many programs show up in the bin path!

 

That's a good point. Well, I'll try the evdev alternative since imwheel doesn't seem to start up correctly.

I'll just call it directly with: /usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap/

----------

## Lotu

 *alienvenom wrote:*   

> /usr/X11R6/bin/ isn't in my binary path, either. And I don't think it should be.
> 
> Same with /opt/ati/bin/
> 
> You don't want to have too many programs show up in the bin path!

 

The last statement is very true. However, /usr/X11R6/bin contains stuff like startx, xev, xmodmap and xkill, which certainly are all important commands to many users.

----------

## Lotu

ARGGGG. I just realised they are also in /usr/bin/X11 which goes with /usr/bin in path. Please disregard all my previous messages.  :Embarassed: 

----------

